# 1 am 2 hours after the last flight



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I sure as heII don’t get this
This is two hours after the last flight came in
Airport dark and closed for an hour
No demand at all- huge demand down town (that I decline)
No roads to get it for the driver 
(except a road to the tower😂 that I use😂😂
What’s the point?
(Not a beetch as I made 155 yesterday on 3 rides in 3 hours using it) Coming in from another area and getting 75% of the surge fare on long trips. As they don’t always show I get screwed on a few that are short.
I’m also using the rider app to make sure it’s a big cost ride.
Yesterday a 10 a 15 and a 130
Thanks to BocaRatman!
But... I must have refused 50 rides
Maybe 100
I had to keep logging back on so much.
Seemed I was declining 3 rides every 10 seconds for a good while.
The whole thing seems stupid and I think I’m leaving many people without rides. And I refuse to take them at 6 to 10 an hour before gas.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I sure as heII don’t get this.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Funny thing is, people still trying to "get", or "figure out" how it all works... dying to get that edge over other driver.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Funny thing is, people still trying to "get", or "figure out" how it all works... dying to get that edge over other driver.


Wrong 
Me vs Uber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, this is such a mystery. Where is the TV crew to document it?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

All these games that Uber plays should get out to the public and then they wouldn’t be able to do it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ya know, in addition to "Survivor" and "Big Brother'', I think a premise for a great reality show is "UberBastid".

*UberBastid,* Season 1 Episode 1 (Pilot) finds our intrepid group 'living' and working in a major city in the US as an Uber driver. 
In our first episode @Lissetti has to comfort a college co-ed who just caught her boyfriend in bed with his best friend, Roy. @SHalester drives past a man and his support Iguana. And @Young Kim finally realizes that he should not be a driver, that he is better suited as a social worker.

Yes, I named it after myself.
So what.
You want a show named after you, then come up with a premise.
This one is MINE.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

are you sure you monitor your intake of gogo juice?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> are you sure you monitor your intake of gogo juice?


Yes, I keep meticulous records.
They are hard to believe.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Had this happen a few Sunday night's ago.. Local airport not one driver in que I'm the only guy and it's showing $3 surge. So I grabbed it and then hit up another ride off the airport and kept the $3 with me.. was very strange not a soul around also requesting at the airport. I think it is a way to get drivers to the airport to at least keep one or two in the que for upcoming planes landing or just incase someone that works there has one.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You want a show named after you, then come up with a premise.


Not a TV show but I Longhauled on one particular stretch of highway so much they named it after me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If there's no cars in the queue they probobly surged it to get cars to show up?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Not a TV show but I Longhauled on one particular stretch of highway so much they named it after me.
> 
> View attachment 557901
> 
> ...


Isn't a 'memorial' anything ... like, dead people?
Are you dead?
Wow, are you speaking to us lowly uberpeople from beyond the junk yard finish line?
From beyond 'permanently deplatformed'? The other side of 'redundant'??

This is getting scary ... I got goosebumps.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, in addition to "Survivor" and "Big Brother'', I think a premise for a great reality show is "UberBastid".
> 
> *UberBastid,* Season 1 Episode 1 (Pilot) finds our intrepid group 'living' and working in a major city in the US as an Uber driver.
> In our first episode @Lissetti has to comfort a college co-ed who just caught her boyfriend in bed with his best friend, Roy. @SHalester drives past a man and his support Iguana. And @Young Kim finally realizes that he should not be a driver, that he is better suited as a social worker.
> ...


I'd like to apply as a writer.



tryingforthat5star said:


> Had this happen a few Sunday night's ago.. Local airport not one driver in que I'm the only guy and it's showing $3 surge. So I grabbed it and then hit up another ride off the airport and kept the $3 with me.. was very strange not a soul around also requesting at the airport. I think it is a way to get drivers to the airport to at least keep one or two in the que for upcoming planes landing or just incase someone that works there has one.


In Boston, back when we had surge, the airport surge had a condition "only applies to airport pu's"

they geofenced the surge


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Employees gotta go home from work after the airport closes up for the night.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> I'd like to apply as a writer.


Done.
But, we gotta get it sold first.

I don't think Hollywood would do it ... but they making a lot of TV in Canada.
I just don't speak the language.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Airport.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Employees gotta go home from work after the airport closes up for the night.


This airport only has about 5 people &#129315;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, in addition to "Survivor" and "Big Brother'', I think a premise for a great reality show is "UberBastid".
> 
> *UberBastid,* Season 1 Episode 1 (Pilot) finds our intrepid group 'living' and working in a major city in the US as an Uber driver.
> In our first episode @Lissetti has to comfort a college co-ed who just caught her boyfriend in bed with his best friend, Roy. @SHalester drives past a man and his support Iguana. And @Young Kim finally realizes that he should not be a driver, that he is better suited as a social worker.
> ...


@UberBastid , you are I think in IMHO one of the most fascinating and pivotal members of UP.net. The things you come up with to say! Just...legend. Cheers to you mate!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> @UberBastid , you are I think in IMHO one of the most fascinating and pivotal members of UP.net. The things you come up with to say! Just...legend. Cheers to you mate!


I bask in the warmth of your love and admiration, and actually the love and admiration of everyone in this forum, but ... I seek investors.

I have a premise and I have a writer ... I need a phat investor to bankroll the whole thing.
It'll be a smash hit I tell ya.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

wallae said:


> This airport only has about 5 people &#129315;


For every 5 people you visibly see working in an airport, there's another 20 behind the scenes.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> For every 5 people you visibly see working in an airport, there's another 20 behind the scenes.


I was an airline pilot for 30 years
I know what goes on at the airport
There's nothing going on at our airport after 12
At 11 they lock it and turn all the lights out
The tower is closed 
Last flight is 10 most nights
Traffic is 1000 a day &#128514;
It's like Hyannis or Martha's Vineyard airport


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Not a TV show but I Longhauled on one particular stretch of highway so much they named it after me.
> 
> View attachment 557901
> 
> ...


I have a route I drove at least once a day that either company lost $7+ dollars on. When it was surged ( rare) I could pilfer $20-30
AHH THE DAYS


----------

